# Wasp nest above window (pic), how to make sure they're gone?



## 52Caddy (Jun 5, 2007)

I noticed last summer there was a bunch of wasps flying into the cedar shake shingles above my front window. No that it's warming up, I figured I'd better get busy fixing the problem. I'm planning on putting up a copper top, so I stripped it down and found where all the busy little bees were living last year. Pretty big! There were some mud cocoons mixed in the space as well, I'm assuming that is a different type of wasp.
It was empty, but there were a few wasps still alive on the left side. From what I've read here, it sounds like only a queen survives thru the winter, but how many queens can be from one nest? There were probably a dozen or so that I sprayed, and now today I found a bunch more flying around the area.
Is it possible that more would survive the winter if it's warm enough in the cavity around the window?
Anyway, my big question is this. I'm going to be sealing up the top and putting the copper on this weekend. How do I make sure they're all dead? Is there any type of poison that I could leave in there that they might "eat" if they get trapped? I don't want to end up having them eat thru the wall into the living room!
Thanks for any ideas,
Eric


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

not wasps or honey bee. either hornets or yellow jackets. clean it out and seal it up so they will live else where


----------



## ihildreth (Sep 12, 2009)

Looks like a yellow jacket nest. Saturating the nest with yellow jacket killer should work. Make sure you do it in the evening, and wear gloves/sweater/long pants. Check the following day to see if there is any activity, it make take a few applications.

Strange to find bees in the same nest as last year. Normally a new Queen is born every year and leaves the nest. The old Queen and all the workers die off in the winter.

This may be of help:
http://www.getridofthings.com/get-rid-of-yellow-jackets.htm
http://www.sembabees.org/toplevelpages/bees_in_wall.html


----------

